# arnica in labour



## moo84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi, 

I have heard positive stories about people taking arnica tablets from the start of labour to reduce swelling and bruising. I have used the tablets with good effect for injuries in the past and would be keen to use it again for my labour. I am taking labetalol (100mg BD) for increased BP (well controlled at present on this dose) and aspirin (75mg OD) as I am considered high risk for pre-eclampsia (increased BP and my mum had pre-eclampsia with me).

Do you think the arnica would be ok - I'm just wondering if it affects clotting will it interfere with the action of the aspirin, or though I would be in labour by that time is that ok?

Thank you for any input
Moo x


----------

